# Good reference



## visu212 (Apr 17, 2009)

I did not get any references to the following topics. Can anyone plese suggest me refrences so atleast I can carry those references with me. Please.

3 VOM metering

4. Insulation testing

5. Ground resistance testing

TIA


----------



## Gerbera (Apr 17, 2009)

visu212 said:


> I did not get any references to the following topics. Can anyone plese suggest me refrences so atleast I can carry those references with me. Please.
> 
> 3 VOM metering
> 
> ...


Hi visu212, there is a bit of information on insulation testing in the NEC article 110.7. I am not sure about the other two; those are also the topics that I have not found in any of my reference books. I will probably see what info I can scrape up from Google this weekend.


----------



## WantsPE (Apr 17, 2009)

Guys,

Here is what I have on Insulation Resistance testing.

Its a nice outline.

http://www.aemc.com/techinfo/techworkbooks...tech_megohm.pdf


----------



## visu212 (Apr 17, 2009)

Gerbera said:


> Hi visu212, there is a bit of information on insulation testing in the NEC article 110.7. I am not sure about the other two; those are also the topics that I have not found in any of my reference books. I will probably see what info I can scrape up from Google this weekend.



After posting question here, I hammered google and was able to find. gerbera, if you did not find already you can use the below.Thank you for your reference.

http://www.cadickcorp.com/download/Princip...ion_Testing.pdf


----------

